# Win 8 Release Preview - Error 0x80070570



## valid8 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm getting a 0x80070570 error on an assembled pc (nor very new hardware but well within the specs). 

I already tried checking my SHA-1 with the "MD5 & SHA-1 Checksum Utility 1.1" app...and they match...any bright ideas? :ermm:


----------



## valid8 (Dec 23, 2011)

Little update:

Ok, so just out of curiosity I tried installing the RP on my own rig using of course same DVD...no problems what so ever! 

I've installed it in dual boot VHD method, used a step by step guide found on some random tech site on google...easy as pie. 

So I guess at this point it would be pretty safe to assume that it's hardware related. I'm going to try to reformat the drive (SATA) and change the DVD writer to a newer SATA one, since the one I'm currently using is IDE...still somehow I'm not very optimistic about how that will change anything.



And since this was my very first personal experience of the Win 8 enviroment, I'd like to express my 2 cents about Microsoft's new revolutinary OS:

I don't know the amount of market research M$ did on this, but coming from Win 7 H.P. (64bit) which by the way feels great from a PC-user point of view...I am not impressed! 
If I was forced to use it, this Metro thing would be the first thing to go!...

I recall reading a few marketing stunts/news a few months ago that advertised that Win 8 handles older hardware even better than win7 does...have yet to see that with my own eyes 

In the end it all has this déjà vu feel of "We're making Win 8 out of desperation to try not to get our a*s kicked by the competition"...and if you ask me this whole attitude might just blow up in their face just like how it happened with Vista. IMHO.


----------

